# Strobe Lighting



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm posting this at the request of my teen daughter who has a seizure disorder. She absolutely LOVES Halloween haunts. After all she grew up with a mom who is very into horror movies, Halloween, etc. However since Strobe Lighting is prominent in most haunts, she can't go in them because it may set off a reaction. Most home and professional haunts don't post the use of strobe lights before entering so I always have to ask. There are MANY people who can be adversely affected by the use of these lights so rather than not using them, I would definitely POST the use of strobes or any flashing type of lighting on my haunt as a precautiion. We want Halloween Haunts to be fun, scary and SAFE for ALL so a little prevention is the best cure. Thanks to all who read this and can understand.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm working on my new "rules" sign tonight, and the warning of strobe lights in use will be added in to it. Thank you, this lighting affect & what it could mean to other people never really occured to me before.


----------



## SilentScream (Oct 13, 2009)

I've set up my entire haunt with alternative lighting options for every scene that uses strobe lights. It was a bit more work, but hopefully it will be beneficial for the few that face potentially adverse reactions to strobes!

I'd love to see more people do the same!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Instead of strobes This year I'm using a three Chanel color organ. I can play a CD that has 1 hr of a thunder storm. the organ lets the lights come on at different times but not the same as the annoying lights of a strobe light. With strobes the lights are the same pattern over and over again.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

_Thanks for your concern and FYI,_ _I just read this on the "Wolfstone Group" website concerning strobes (and halloween lights):Warning: Medical risks of strobes._
People with a particular type of epilepsy (photosensitive epileptics) can have seizures triggered by strobe lights. Strobes are not unique in this respect - any repetetive visual pattern can do it, from flashing video screens to sunlight twinkling off a mountain stream. The color of the light or visual pattern does not matter. The repetition rate does matter - the range of 5-30 repetitions per second is particularly sensitive. Strobes have a reputation for inducing seizures only because they are a relatively common source of precisely timed visual stimulation. If you are not already a photosentitive epileptic, exposure to strobes will not cause seizures. But if you are an undiagnosed photosentitive epileptic, exposure to strobes might cause a seizure. Most haunters accommodate this situation by putting up a sign simply stating that strobes are in use, letting the patrons decide for themselves whether they want to take the risk - photosensitive epileptics usually already know who they are.

There is a good article on photosensitive epilepsy on the web site of Birket Engineering, Inc. http://www.birket.com [local mirror ]

In the United States, section 508 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973 sets standards for accessibility of electronic and information technology. One part of the standards states:

Software shall not use flashing or blinking text, objects, or other elements having a flash or blink frequency greater than 2 Hz and lower than 55 Hz. 
Peak sensitivity is between 15 and 25 hz. The larger the size of the flashing area, and the higher the intensity of the flashing, the greater the chance of triggering a seizure.

There are additional risks posed by the use of strobes. The light is very bright - dazzling. When combined with motion or other visual effects, at can be disorienting. The resulting mental confusion can be used to advantage in a haunt, but in some places might prove dangerous, such as stairways.

Looking straight into a strobe for long periods might injure your eyes. If you are using high-power strobes in a haunt, you might want to bounce the light off of some light-colored surface instead of aiming the strobe straight at patrons.


----------

